# how to reduce motor temps



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm running a Traxxas Velineon brushless w/ a dynamite fuse esc in a Kyosho sc-r w/ 17/81 gearing and 5200 30c 2s batt's. I don't have any timing tru the esc, its all stock but after about 7 to 8 min its up to 150 ish.
I could drop the pinion a cpl but that is the biggest spur I can fit under the cover. Any ideas?? Or would a better esc/motor combo run cooler?
Thanks


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

150* is nothing for temps on a motor. When you consistantly hit 190 or more, then you have issues.

If your worried about 150, then drop a pinion.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

you could get an aftermaket fan/heat sink and put it on the motor if there is room to put it on.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

snwchris said:


> 150* is nothing for temps on a motor. When you consistantly hit 190 or more, then you have issues.
> 
> If your worried about 150, then drop a pinion.


 
I AGREE...also check your TOE in/out on all 4 wheels...this will also raise the motor temp...Use as little that you can get away with...


----------

